# Bath Pictures Anyone?



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I got a few funny shots from "bath day" 
Thought you guys might find them funny too...
Anyone else have any "bath" pictures they'd like to share?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Poor puppies...I hope they never find out you posted these pics cuz they might all gang up on you!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

As you can see.... Sadness is the face in the bathtub. Poor boy gets a bath at least 2 times a month and usually 3 times. He looks sad every time.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I watch my mom chihuahua all the time. Here he is last week...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

oh my they are hilarious!!!!! i love wet dogs.

here is 2 bello bath photos


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

My puppy looks so ridiculously small when wet.. It's hilarious.

The boyfriend thought a mohawk would be funny...



























He looks like a grampa!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

What's that saying, "so ugly they're cute"?? lmao! Just kidding... I think sopping wet doggies are adorable! I wish I could have taken some pictures of Donatello's bath today...

"_Yo Donnie? Want another bath_?"

lol!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

This was the last time we gave everybody a bath at once. They had just come inside from playing and were soooo dirty. And look at the p/o'ed puppy in the corner haha.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Zeke doesn't much like his bath.










Esther likes it WAY too much.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Beethoven, you ought to just put that little guy in the kitchen sink and not waste all that bath water...

but here are some of my kids....

Lacey....









and Tir....










i thought i had some of the others but i guess not...oh, well....


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

peanut-








haha that picture never fails to make my day brighter  the little guy hates baths


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ah peanut!! Poor lil' guy! lol! He's probably shiverin'!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

LoL! Great pictures!

Here's DJ getting a bath at our grooming salon! He's so good about it!
He looks a bit like Peanut above!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Poor puppies...I hope they never find out you posted these pics cuz they might all gang up on you!


I know seriously...they might try to make me slip and fall in the bath tub with them next time!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Inga said:


> As you can see.... Sadness is the face in the bathtub. Poor boy gets a bath at least 2 times a month and usually 3 times. He looks sad every time.


oh my gosh! How do you deal with those eyes? I bet they can just about get whatever he wants


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Inga said:


> As you can see.... Sadness is the face in the bathtub. Poor boy gets a bath at least 2 times a month and usually 3 times. He looks sad every time.


LOL. I had to give Bentley a bath tonight....that is the EXACT look I got from him! I wish he didn't hate cameras so I could have snapped a pic, but oh well.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd









Allie









Rhea


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

LeRoymydog said:


> I watch my mom chihuahua all the time. Here he is last week...


Aw, he's so cute! Love the expressions on his face 



jcd said:


> oh my they are hilarious!!!!! i love wet dogs.
> 
> here is 2 bello bath photos


LOL! Look at that face! Love the picture in the towel too!!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Beethoven said:


> My puppy looks so ridiculously small when wet.. It's hilarious.
> 
> The boyfriend thought a mohawk would be funny...
> 
> ...




How cute! Love the Mohawk!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> This was the last time we gave everybody a bath at once. They had just come inside from playing and were soooo dirty. And look at the p/o'ed puppy in the corner haha.


Wow, that's quite a "tubfull" you've got there! 
Great picture!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Honey:










Spunky:


----------



## ashleymd (Mar 2, 2009)

Mia's first bath at home (3/1/09) You should have seen the dirt ring in the tub!! 











Bear's bath 4th of July 2008 at camp.


----------

